# Exhaust



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

I've been looking around for exhaust for a 83 sport quattro. The exhaust is ok right now but I wanna know if I'm going to go custom or if there is a oem like replacement 
Thanks


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Exhaust (vwmk1gti)*

You have Sport Quattro?!?!? PICS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust (DUandCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUandCC* »_You have Sport Quattro?!?!?


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust (vwmk1gti)*

Try here, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Paul Fernandez, really nice guy http://homepage.internet.lu/customautocraft/


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust (UR-Q)*

Sorry its not a sport quattro its a UrQ and its my boss's its in mint shape, I'll have to take some pics and figure out how to post them


_Modified by vwmk1gti at 3:36 AM 3-2-2006_


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust (vwmk1gti)*

thanks for the link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

